
Clearview AI Security Vulnerabilities Identified - Browun
https://twitter.com/brxxnh1/status/1234628044742152193
======
Browun
FAQ thread from OP:
[https://twitter.com/brxxnh1/status/1234941621696892928?s=20](https://twitter.com/brxxnh1/status/1234941621696892928?s=20)

Open buckets identified here:
[https://twitter.com/hackermaderas/status/1234641711420276744...](https://twitter.com/hackermaderas/status/1234641711420276744?s=20)

